# Shotgun Shells



## BRADL (Jul 18, 2013)

Where does everybody buy there shells for duck season.I shoot Kent Fasteel 3" 1 1/4  2 shot.Thanks


----------



## Timbertalker (Jul 18, 2013)

I've shot allot of different shells and have never been able to see a difference in the all the different shells until I shot blindsides. Those are the best shells I've ever seen.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Rogers is the best place to buy shells.


----------



## jandr1 (Jul 18, 2013)

bass pro in Birmingham, winchester BB 3-31/2" mags


----------



## dhsten (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/kent-fasteel-waterfowl-dram-1425-p-398.html


----------



## Wlrountree (Jul 19, 2013)

I shot the same Kent's last year except number 4's and bought everything from bass pro here in savannah. They had a large selection except for the 2 weeks after break


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 19, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Rogers is the best place to buy shells.



Yep same here!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 19, 2013)

I shot what I got but the warden told me I cant shot lead no more


----------



## BRADL (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm trying to decide which choke to use and its between Pattern Master code black which is long range or Kicks High Flyer in full.Its going in my Bennelli M2.Thanks for any input.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 21, 2013)

I shoot kents as well and next month if it is like years past they will have a sale on kents and do free shipping. So you get $20 off the case, no taxes, and free shipping. It is pretty hard to beat that deal.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 21, 2013)

killer elite said:


> I shot what I got but the warden told me I cant shot lead no more



Killer back when you invented duck hunting you probably made your own shells and stuffed them full of tiny rocks or whatever you could find.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 21, 2013)

*No*



rnelson5 said:


> Killer back when you invented duck hunting you probably made your own shells and stuffed them full of tiny rocks or whatever you could find.


 But when you could shoot lead I had a great duck load. 1 3/8 oz of number 4s with 29 grains of Hercules blue dot  pushing it. A woody did not have a chance at 50 yards out of a 28 inch modified barrel.  dem ducks


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jul 22, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I shoot kents as well and next month if it is like years past they will have a sale on kents and do free shipping. So you get $20 off the case, no taxes, and free shipping. It is pretty hard to beat that deal.



Where is this deal to be found?


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 22, 2013)

Usually shoot winchester xpert 3 inch #2's. I may break down and buy a couple boxes of Blindsides this year, but $25 a box sho does hurt my feelin's.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 22, 2013)

quacksmacker09 said:


> Where is this deal to be found?



Sorry i thought i posted that. Cabelas has ran this sale for atleast the last 4years so hopefully they will continue.


----------



## Allen Williamson (Aug 2, 2013)

Rogers Sporting goods. free shipping and great prices. as far as your choke goes. check out the Fowl Play from Sumtoy Customs
www.sumtoycustoms.com


----------



## justlovetohunt82 (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone shooting Heavy Metal??  MacksPW is running a rebate on em and free shipping


----------



## chase870 (Aug 3, 2013)

I buy my shells in Canada first. I'm happy with the Canadian bran shells. The Challenger brand is a 3inch with a 1 1/4 oz of shot at 1450fps price is about par with win.experts but a far superior load


----------



## Mark K (Aug 5, 2013)

Let's see two cases of Win Experts vs one case of Hevi-metal, Blindside, or Kent??? Experts hands down. It's not the shell or the gun, it's the shooter!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 5, 2013)

I beg to differ on that last statement...  Shells and choke pattern play just as big of a part...


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 5, 2013)

It doesn't matter if you are comparing steel shot to steel shot. I believe it really shoots too close to justify spending 25 or more dollars a box. I get a good deal on fiocci shells and outshoot everyone I hunt with. I have shot multiple brands and size loads in the same day with little difference. With steel speed kills. If you want to be a better shot pick one shell one choke one fun and shoot it every day at everything. I shoot #2's all year except goose season shoot bb's. if you change shells the speed changes and affects your lead, you change guns and the weight differs affecting your rate of swing.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 8, 2013)

> I beg to differ on that last statement... Shells and choke pattern play just as big of a part...



It doesn't matter if your shooting a $300 choke or a $400 case of shells. If you can't shoot it's a waste of money. I know guys that have every choke known to man and still can't hit the broad side of a barn. 1 1/4oz of shot is 1 1/4oz no matter who's brand it is. The only thing different is speed. Just like carolinaboy said, pick one and stick with it. If you can hit the head of that duck/goose then it doesn't matter if it was cheap steel or the HIGH dollar tungstan, dead is dead.

The only time I'm into choke changing and high dollar shot is for my turkeys!!


----------



## JMB (Aug 13, 2013)

Kent #2 or #3 for ducks, Hevi-Metal or Black Cloud for geese in BB. I tried the Black Clouds for ducks, but over decoys or in the timber it was waaaayyyyy too tight. They make the close range version, but...


----------



## spring (Aug 19, 2013)

I started using Hevi-Metal last year, too, and like it.  I've gotten mine to date from Midway. Their prices are OK and it seem to help availability if you order it well before the crowds order near opening day.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 19, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Usually shoot winchester xpert 3 inch #2's. I may break down and buy a couple boxes of Blindsides this year, but $25 a box sho does hurt my feelin's.



It hurt a duck's feelings too! Blindside is some nasty stuff, I'll be shooting it again this year


----------

